# **The Crazy Annual Ironlion Sale**



## ironlion (Nov 17, 2022)

*Sale ends December 15th*

Hi everybody
We do the crazy sales in advance this year, wish you can enjoy it.
If you have any questions please contact us by email / by wickr / by pm, we will reply asap. This sales will end in one month
When you place your order, pls tell us you are from IMF to enjoy this crazy sales, thanks.
1. HGH
• Orangetop Puretropin (100iu/kit)
Order 1 kits to get 1 free kits. (the base price is $200.00/kit)
Mini-requirement: 2kits (pay $200.00x2=$400.00 for 2+2= 4 kits)
• Greytop Puretropin (150iu/kit)
Order 1 kits to get 1 free kits. (the base price is $310.00/kit)
Mini-requirement: 2 kits (pay $310.00x2=$620.00 for 2+2= 4 kits)
2. IGF-1lr3
• IGF-1lr3(0.1mg/vial)
Order one kit to get one free kit(The baseline is $248.00/kit)
• IGF-1lr3(1mg/vial)
Order two kits to get one free kit(The baseline is $480.00/kit,)
3. HCG(5000iu/vial)
• Order 1 kits to get 1 free kits (the baseline is $210.00/kit).
Mini-requirement: 2 kits (pay $210.00x2=$420.00 for 4 kits)
4. Petides(order one to get one free)
• Mini-requirement 2 kits (same items or different items).
Notice: If you just want to order 1 kit Peptide to get 1 free kit peptide, pls add our as friend and send PM or send email to us . thanks
5. Injectables
• Order 1 bottle to get 1 free bottle
• Mini-requirement: 6 bottles (same injectables or different injectables----same value)
6. Raws
• If the amount is 300$-499$, we offer 5%off
If the amount is 500$-999$, we offer 10% off
If the amount is 1000$-1499$, we offer 15% off
If the amount is 1500$-2000$, we offer 20% off
7. Payment
Bitcoin or USDT or other digital currency
8. Contact information:
• Our hgh/hcg/peptides/injectables shop: ironlion-lab.is – ironlion-lab.is
Our raw shop: www.ironlion-pharma.is
Wickr: ironlionlabs
Email: ironlion@keemail.me


----------

